# Well I got bit by the hermit crab bug...



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I was contemplating over the last few weeks about getting crabs. Well my brother and his new wife decided to get hermit crabs on their honeymoon trip. Well after looking at the stuff she decided she wanted a turtle. So my brother called me to ask how to take care of and if I had any extra tank supplies to help him out for either the turtle or crabs. I said yeah I have some extra stuff. I also told him my next venture was going to be crabs. About an hour later he calls me back asking if I want to take the crabs off his hands. So one 10 gallon tank and few extra supplies I have a crabitat now. Right now I'm trying to work out the humidity. I actually have it slightly high at 84 according to most care guides that I have read. Surprised there isn't more info on these guys on the web. I mean there is some but not like for my bettas or frogs. I'm thinking about duct taping the screen lid partially close just not sure how much. Any suggestions would be appreciated and they do have a food dish just not pictured. The crabitat is still a work in progress. This is what I have so far. I keep my room 75-80 during the summer so I'll be getting them a UTH when Winter comes around.

http://imgur.com/DHnWD.jpg (same pic but larger)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good!

I would recommend plants for them to climb on, as I have read that they are actually climbers and have sen them climbing in petshops.

Do you have a salt water dish and then a separate fresh water dish? They need both!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah the red dish is saltwater and the blue dish is fresh. Oh and about plants I want to epoxy the acrylic ramp in place and use moss to cover it. Probably fake though and get them some climbing logs and hammocks.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, I really want crabs just so I can build a little jungle gym for them!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I had hermit crabs in college and always loved them... I loved when they would change shells. Have fun.


----------



## Finch (Apr 15, 2012)

Make sure the substrate is 2-3 times deeper than the largest crab; so they have enough space and privacy for molting. For more info check out http://hermitcrabassociation.com I'm a member (Husker) and the members are very helpful. I have 10 myself and I think they're fascinating.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Woohoo! I love these guys. My Horatio has been plugging along for 5 years now. :-D But I digress... Here are some things that I've lived by for the past few years of crab-parenting:

+ People are very correct about the deep substrate. They like to have it deep enough to comfortably and securely molt. I like sand. It's vastly preferred and recommended over anything else. Just be cautious about the kind you use. Always research appropriate hermit crab sand types, as some sand out there contains additives that will harm or kill your crab. 

+ Heat and humidity are key. Without correct humidity, their little gills will dry up and they will die. :-( I keep a thermometer AND humidity gauge in the tank as well as the special heater. The humidity gauge marks the appropriate humidity range for me so I know where it's supposed to be at. I'm not sure why, but I see people recommending that the sand be dry. It should be wet. If you can make a sandcastle out of the sand, and your crabitat smells like dirt, you're doing it right. 

+ Water. I keep TWO water dishes out. Not too deep. One of (treated) freshwater with some flat marbles on the bottom to prevent drowning. And another of saltwater with a sponge in it to disperse the water and create the correct humidity. As for food, there are obviously special hermit crab foods. I recommend these as they (should) contain the oils that are so essential to crab diets. You can supplement it with pretty much anything. They're clawed garbage disposals. 

+ My crabitat is a regular gymnasium. I keep a clear strip of sand in the front of the tank so that Horatio can have a place to scurry and run. And scurry he does! The rest of the tank is climbable aquarium decor, etc. They like to climb.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. Other than that one that is beside the ramp in the picture they have went into hiding (buried). I read on the internet I believe at the HCA that this was normal for the most part as they acclimate to the new conditions and just not to disturb them. The tank is 78* and 80* humidity. The substrate I'm using is the eco earth compacted coconut fiber that you expand before putting in. It seems to hold moisture and keep the humidity up.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Until recently, the only places I seen with hermit crabs were gift shops in places like Virginia Beach. They sold them in small critter keepers. I always wanted to get one but never did since i didn't know how to care for them properly.


----------

